# Open Seat Sat. 3/17/17



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

He's bad luck guys, I wouldn't do it!!!! ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Tourneies suck, you can come over and use my boat at fort de soto though.


----------

